# My Chocolate Lab rests in peace



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon I put our 12 year old chocolate down to sleep, he battled fluid in the lungs and his hips were giving out as well. He was a good duck dog, his best year was 104 retrieves and 5 lost which were sailed far off by myself. I call it his hall of fame year. I think he's in a better place and hopefully seeing a lot of birds. I will be taking a 5 to 10 year break from any other dog in the furure, with kids now it just isn't a good time to get into training another dog with our busy situation at home. Anyway I just wanted to vent a little and talk about his life. It's a sad day as anyone who dealt with this knows, and I thank you all who have shared their stories about their dogs getting put to rest, it has helped with my situation some and I thank you.

Rest in peace Butch, you were something special.


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Loosing a pal is never an easy thing to do.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You have my sympathy Goldy, I know how you feel. It doesn't take to long and the tragedy of his death is clouded over by all the great memories of hunts and just plain being buddy's. Here are some comforting words that were shared with me when Dio died.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Sending them to a better place is never an easy thing to do. I had to put down my 11 year old Chocolate five years ago now. They will always hold a special place in your heart. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear it Goldy..... We lost our 16 year old lab last year, so I feel your pain.

RIP Butch!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

GP,

That sucks - sorry for your loss. Not much else to say - it just sucks and will for a while. Everyone is different, so I'm not trying to tell you what to do, but I just want share my experience of a couple of years ago.

I found it incredibly helpful to get a new pup right after losing the last. In fact, I was "stuck" with the new pup, because I had ordered him only days before the last one got sick. Good thing - I was so sad and miserable after loosing my last, that I probably would have put off ordering a pup.

We had 6 and 2 year old boys at the time, so I know what you mean about time/difficulty, but as your kids get older and into more things, you're not going to get any more of it. I know it's hard to believe, but you probably have more time now than you will for quite a while.

And this is the perfect time to get a new pup - soon will be nice enough for it to be outside and it'll probably be retrieving to heel by opening duck. Getting a pup this time of the year is like getting a bonus season, and as you now full know, their seasons are limited and everyone counts. The days are getting longer and training only takes 15-20 minutes a day - just need to get up a little earlier.

I know I would have been a miserable SOB that no one would have wanted to hunt with the next Fall had I not gotten the new pup right away - would have dwelled horribly on the past and hunting just wouldn't be much fun for me without a dog.

Just some thoughts, and peace to you and your family,

Dan


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Amen to what others posted here. Very sorry for your loss GP. When a dog leaves he takes a piece of your heart but a pup brings that piece back to you, and we are richer by far for having these good friends.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Losing your hunting partner is a tough thing that many of us have been through, but not because of just the hunting thing. These dogs are part of the family and the only one ALWAYS happy to see you.

It will be tough to hunt without a dog and I agree with the other posts about getting another pup. They just have a way of easing the pain. My Chessy was 11 when he pasted away and the black lab I got after sure helped with the loss. Never forget him though or any other dog I will have.

Good Hunting.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Sorry to hear GP. Thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I am honestley sorry.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I lost my Beagle, who was my hunting partner and my best friend, It sucks and it's not easy. get a new pup and you'll start seeing traits that you'll swear butch had something, (in some strange way) to do with! Trust me on this it will help ease the pain


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I just put my Black lab " NicKi" down a few days ago. It was hard to do but she had a really advanced form of liver cancer. She was suffering and I didn't like to see her like that. She was a duck hunter but more of a great family dog. She was my first dog and i couldn't believe how sad I was when she died. I will always remember her as the energetic playful dog she was. She loved going anywhere with me. I will miss her and it is liek my best friend just died. I hope she is happy in that "better place" I will always remember her.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sorry to hear that honkbuster


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

sorry to hear from your loss if your in the market for a new huntin partner i have a blackand yellow male and a yellow female for sale they are 5 weeks old.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Very sorry for your loss. Dogs just aren't alotted enough time here with us...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Very Sorry...............

I am sending you a PM.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank you all, it really helped a lot during that week to read the kind thoughts you all sent, I won't forget that. 8)


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hope your doing well after the loss of your dog - Butch.

I am sure you have pictures, stories, etc... that hold a special place with you and many others who were able to exp. the joy of your dog.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope you are dealing with your great loss well, I am still having a problem after putting my 7 year old yellow Sadey down on 5-08-06 I was the lung cancer in labs guy on the forum. I hope that Butch and Sadey found each other were ever they are and Sadey is tellin Butch what a crapy shot I am or all the good retrieves she made and Butch is yawning over all this. Take care my friend and very sorry for your loss!!!!

May Butch and Sadey hunt forever you will both be greatly missed


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry for your lost I understand how do you feel


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family... do not wait to get another one. They are too special a gift to do with out for so many years.

There is a puppy out there right now with a lifetime of love to trade, just for the chance to become a member of your family...

Do it.

We have all been through it more times than we can ever imagine. Because our 4 legged family members only have a limited time here, they have to give love at every possible chance - we can learn from them. There is a new best friend out there waiting for a chance.

Let me know if you need anything,


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I feel your pain man, I lost my 12 year old Golden Retreiver this spring/winter. She was one of the best dogs I have ever seen, she is still missed to this day. I have been putting my effort into two new lab pup's, she will never be replaced, but hopefully I can do right with the new pup's. Its never easy to put them down or lose them. I had a very very hard time with the loss as I am sure you are. I just hope one day you will be able to find another dog that will become a new hunting partner, not better, nor worse, but to remind you of the dogs you have had before. Its never easy to try to replace a dog that was your best friend and best hunting partner in the world. Sorry for you lose.

Shawn Anderson


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Goldy,

Hope things are getting better in dealing with your grief. I know how you feel. We put our dog down a year ago. It was the hardest thinkg I ever did.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hope your grief turns into many great memories from the field. I have been were your 3 different times so far in my life.

I will be there again soon as my golden, Bones is nearing his end also. Retrievers never really leave us they move on to a different field to keep on retrieving because that is why they were born in the first place... Bro


----------

